# اللاهوت والأقانبم



## داعي البشارة (5 أبريل 2014)

ما العلاقة بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟ (الكتاب المقدس وأقوال الآباء)​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 أبريل 2014)

فين السؤال ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 أبريل 2014)

ماهى العلاقة   بين   الشمس وتوهجها وحرارتها .؟؟؟وتألقها!!!؟؟


----------



## داعي البشارة (5 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> فين السؤال ؟



السؤال بخصوص العلاقة بين اللاهوت وكل أقنوم: *ما طبيعتها؟*​


----------



## داعي البشارة (5 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ماهى العلاقة   بين   الشمس وتوهجها وحرارتها .؟؟؟وتألقها!!!؟؟



1. هذا ليس جوابا للسؤال.
2. جواب سؤالك:
*_الشمس وتوهجها*: العلاقة بينهما علاقة وصف حال؛ ذلك أن الشمس سراج وهاج، أي هي مشتعلة (فرن نووي)، وهي الآن في أوج توهجها، أي: ذروة اشتعالها. 
*_الشمس وحرارتها*: العلاقة بينهما علاقة سببية؛ ذلك أن الشمس تنتج الحرارة؛ فهي سبب فيه، وتصل إلينا حرارتها مع الضوء.
*_الشمس وتألقها*: لا يوجد علاقة؛ لأنه أصلا لا يوجد تألق للشمس، لعلك تقصد (تلألؤها)؟!
3. هل لديك إجابة لسؤالي؟​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 أبريل 2014)

داعي البشارة قال:


> السؤال بخصوص العلاقة بين اللاهوت وكل أقنوم: *ما طبيعتها؟*​



اللاهوت هو طبيعة الله وجوهره ..
والاقانيم هو ما يقوم عليه الطبيعة الالهية ..
أى لا يكون هناك طبيعة الهية لو لم يوجد 
الاقانيم .. فلا طبيعة ألهية بدون كينونة أو 
بدون عقل أو بدون حياة ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 أبريل 2014)

داعي البشارة قال:


> 1. هذا ليس جوابا للسؤال.
> 2. جواب سؤالك:
> *_الشمس وتوهجها*: العلاقة بينهما علاقة وصف حال؛ ذلك أن الشمس سراج وهاج، أي هي مشتعلة (فرن نووي)، وهي الآن في أوج توهجها، أي: ذروة اشتعالها.
> *_الشمس وحرارتها*: العلاقة بينهما علاقة سببية؛ ذلك أن الشمس تنتج الحرارة؛ فهي سبب فيه، وتصل إلينا حرارتها مع الضوء.
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> هذا ليس جوابا لسؤءآلى


 :
بلي  فيها تبسيط  وتمثيل   وشرح الاجابة 



> ]: العلاقة بينهما علاقة وصف حال؛





> العلاقة بينهما علاقة سببية؛ ذلك أن الشمس تنتج الحرارة؛ فهي سبب فيه، وتصل إلينا حرارتها مع الضوء.





> ]_الشمس وتألقها]: لا يوجد علاقة؛ لأنه أصلا لا يوجد تألق للشمس، لعلك تقصد (تلألؤها)؟!



إذا كنت   تريد الاجابة حقاً ستجدها
وخصوصا أن موضوع سؤآلك مكرر عشرات المرات فى المنتدى  في قسمى الرد على الشبههات  والاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة .
الله   الواحد فى كيانه  مثلث الاقانيم .. فالاقنوم   خاصية أساسية فى كيان  الذات الالهية
للتبسيط وللتمثيل  :
لان الله ليس كمثله شئ\ ولا يصح  أساسا  أن يكون  مطابقاً لشئ من خليقته..
نحن نقرب الصورة  والقياس مع الفارقالكبير على سبيل التبسيط 
الشمس الكائنة بذاتها   -متالقةبضؤءئها  حارة   بحرارتها -الكيان واحد.
فعلى سبيل التبسيط الله الكائن بذاته    ناطق بكلمته المنطقيه(الحكمة) حى بروحه القدوس الروح القدس ..الكيان واحد.


----------



## داعي البشارة (6 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اللاهوت هو طبيعة الله وجوهره ..


*هل يجوز*: (*اللاهوت* = طبيعة الله = جوهر الله)؟
*هل جوز:* (*اللاهوت* = طبيعة الله + جوهر الله)؟



> > والاقانيم هو ما يقوم عليه الطبيعة الالهية



إذن، علاقة اللاهوت (طبيعة الله) مع الأقانيم هي علاقة الشيء بمكوناته؛ فالأقانيم هي أصل الطبيعة الإلهية، أي: بغير الأقانيم تنعدم الطبيعة الإلهية.

هذا ما فهمته، فهل فهمي لجوابك صحيح؟​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 أبريل 2014)

> هذا ما فهمته، فهل فهمي لجوابك
> صحيح؟


 
*فلتفهم أولاً المصطلحات وتعاريفها - هل انت مُلّم بما نعنيه بالاقنوم والاقنومية؟ *

*لا وجود للجوهر خارج الاقنوم...*

*لكي لا تتعقد الامور عليك - واعرف انك فاهم للغة العربية فببساطة العلاقة هي:*


*الجوهر قائم في الأقانيم.*

*الأقنوم هو الموجود في الحقيقة والواقع.*

*الجوهر هو كائن الله نفسه، *
*الأقنوم يحوي الجوهر. هو الحاوي والجوهر هو المضمون، المحتوى.*
*الجوهر موجود في الأقنوم. الألوهة موجودة في الأقنوم.*


*والتكرار يُعلم الشطار :66:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 أبريل 2014)

*الأقنوم يعني بالسريانية: (ܩܢܘܡܐ قنومو) وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص بالشيء أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصة وهي ( كلمة الأقنوم) أعم من الشخص إذ تتناول الخالق والمخلوق معا أما الشخص (ܦܪܨܘܦܐ فرصوفو) وبالكلدانية تنطق (برصوبا) يتناول المخلوق فقط...*

*بعد ان تعلمت معنى كلمة أقنوم....عليك الان قراءتها في الكتاب المقدس من هذه الاية التالية:*

ܐܰܝܟ݁ܰܢܳܐܓ݁ܶܝܪܕ݁ܠܰܐܒ݂ܳܐܐܺܝܬ݂ܚܰܝܶܐ (ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ) ܟ݂ܰܢܳܐܝܰܗ݈ܒ݂ܐܳܦ݂ܠܰܒ݂ܪܳܐܕ݁ܢܶܗܘܽܘܢܚܰܝܶܐ (ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ)܂(يو 5: 26).
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في (ذاته) كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في (ذاته).(يو 5: 26).

هذا شاهد واحد من شواهد عديدة موجودة بلفظ (قنوما او قنومو) والتي تعني الاقنوم وهي في الانجيل...

هل من خدمات أخرى؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أبريل 2014)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 أبريل 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *الأقنوم يعني بالسريانية: (ܩܢܘܡܐ قنومو) وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص بالشيء أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصة وهي ( كلمة الأقنوم) أعم من الشخص إذ تتناول الخالق والمخلوق معا أما الشخص (ܦܪܨܘܦܐ فرصوفو) وبالكلدانية تنطق (برصوبا) يتناول المخلوق فقط...*
> 
> *بعد ان تعلمت معنى كلمة أقنوم....عليك الان قراءتها في الكتاب المقدس من هذه الاية التالية:*
> 
> ...


 


*نسيت ان اذكر ان هناك حرف الهاء في الكلمة السريانية (*ܗ*) والتي تقابلها نفس الهاء بالعربية في كلمة "ذاته" والتي تعود على الضمير*


----------



## داعي البشارة (7 أبريل 2014)

*تلخيص الإجابات:*

*1. عبد يسوع المسيح*: يرى أنَّ الطبيعة الإلهية (اللاهوت) تقوم على الأقانيم؛ فالطبيعة الإلهية هي كيان (الآب) له عقل (الابن) وفيه حياة (الروح القدس). أي: الأقانيم مجتمعة تكون الطبيعة الإلهية (الله)؛ فالله معدوم من دون كيان، وكيانه هو (الآب)، والله معدوم من دون عقل، وعقله هو (الابن)، والله معدوم من دون حياة، وحياته هو (الروح القدس).
*التعليق:*
_نفهم من الجواب أنَّ الآب ليس هو الابن، والآب ليس هو الروح القدس، والابن ليس هو الروح القدس، وهذا متفق مع الإيمان المسيحي.
_نفهم من الجواب أن الآب هو كيان الله فقط، وأن الابن هو عقل الله الناطق فقط، وأنَّ الروح القدس هو حياة الله فقط، وهذا لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي؛ إذ لا يكون كل أقنوم منفردا هو الله، بل الأقانيم مجتمعة هي الله.

*2. ElectericCurrent: *يرى أنَّ الله له كيان (ذات)، والأقنوم خاصية أساسية في هذه الذات. فالآب خاصية أساسية، والابن خاصية أساسية، والروح القدس خاصة أساسية. 
*التعليق:*
_الخاصية: هي ما يعطيه الشيء نفسه، وينتج عنه؛ كالرؤية في العين، والإحراق في النار...إلخ. وعليه، فذات الله هي أصل الآب والابن والروح القدس؛ لأنهم خواص لها. 
_وعليه، كون الأقنوم خاصية أساسية في ذات الله لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي؛ لأنَّ الآب هو الأقنوم الأصل، فهو ولد الابن وبثق الروح القدس.
_وكذلك الله ذات، والأقنوم خاصية لها_ حسب الجواب _. إذن، يتعذر على الأقنوم (خاصية الذات) أن يكون الله؛ لأنَّ الله ذات وليس خاصية، وهذا لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي.

*3. فادي الكلداني: *يرى أنَّ الأقنوم هو الموجود حقيقة، والجوهر لا يوجد خارج الأقنوم؛ فالأقنوم حاوي الجوهر، أي: كل أقنوم فيه الطبيعة الإلهية؛ أي كل أقنوم هو الله، وكل أقنوم يقول عن نفسه أنا، ويقول للآخر في الخطاب أنت، وفي الغياب هو.
*التعليق:*
_الأقانيم ليسوا واحدا من حيث الأقنومية، بل هم متميزون. وكون الجوهر لا يوجد خارج الأقنوم فنحن أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما:
1. الطبيعة الإلهية (الجوهر) يتعدد: الطبيعة الإنسانية تتعدد؛ فأنا وأنت وهو طبيعة واحدة هي: (الطبيعة البشرية)، ولكن نحن ثلاثة. إذن، هذا الاحتمال لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي؛ لأنه ضد التوحيد.
2. الطبيعة الإلهية (الجوهر) تتجزَّأ: وهذا الاحتمال لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي؛ لأنه ضد الألوهية.
_إذن، هذا الجواب لا يحتمل أي نسبة من الصحة؛ لأنه مستحيل، يجمع المتناقضات، وهو ضد العقل.

*ملحظ: *
1. أنا لخصت الإجابات، وبينت ما فهمته منها.
2. أنا أبديت رأيي في الإجابة ولم أناقشها، وأنا مستعد للنقاش لمن يحب.
3. إن كان فهمي خطأ، فلا أقبل التصحيح إلا من صاحب الإجابة؛ لأنه هو الأول والأخير المسؤول عن إجابته.
4. لم يتفق الزملاء في إجاباتهم، ولم أستطع أن أوفق بينها.

*أنار الله عقولنا جميعا لمعرفة الحق واتباعه.*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2014)

1- أنت  تفصل بيننا  كما  لوكانت أرائنا متباينة  -وهذا لا ولم ولن يحدث..
2- لست انت  -ولا أنا  ياسيدى- من يحدد  من يجيب أو من يسـأل  أو من يعلق.
توجد اقسام للمناظرة الثنائية ان كنت من راغبيها.-لكن قوانين القسم تحدد.
3- إحذر من  تأؤيل  الحديث خطاءاً ..أو إسقاط كلاماً على احد لم قله .. فأعتقد انك لا تقبل نفس الشئ معك.؟؟


----------



## داعي البشارة (7 أبريل 2014)

*ElectericCurrent*، تحية طيبة لك يا زميلي المحترم:

1. وفق لي بين إجابتك وإجابة زميلينا.
2. أنا أسأل، ومن لديه القدرة فليجاوب، وصاحب الإجابة مسؤول عن إجابته.
3. أنا لا أؤول ولا أسقط، ومع ذلك أحترز، فأقول: *إن كان فهمي خطأ للجواب، فليبين صاحب الجواب أين اللبس الذي وقعت فيه.*
4. إن كنت جاهزا للمناظرة، فأنا معك.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2014)

للمقارنة والربط:"


> إذا كنت تريد الاجابة حقاً ستجدها
> وخصوصا أن موضوع سؤآلك مكرر عشرات المرات فى المنتدى في قسمى الرد على الشبههات والاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة .
> الله الواحد فى كيانه مثلث الاقانيم .. فالاقنوم خاصية أساسية فى كيان الذات الالهية
> للتبسيط وللتمثيل :
> ...





> 2. ElectericCurrent: يرى أنَّ الله له كيان (ذات)، والأقنوم خاصية أساسية في هذه الذات. فالآب خاصية أساسية، والابن خاصية أساسية، والروح القدس خاصة أساسية.
> التعليق:
> _الخاصية: هي ما يعطيه الشيء نفسه، وينتج عنه؛ كالرؤية في العين، والإحراق في النار...إلخ. وعليه، فذات الله هي أصل الآب والابن والروح القدس؛ لأنهم خواص لها.
> _وعليه، كون الأقنوم خاصية أساسية في ذات الله لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي؛ لأنَّ الآب هو الأقنوم الأصل، فهو ولد الابن وبثق الروح القدس.
> _وكذلك الله ذات، والأقنوم خاصية لها_ حسب الجواب _. إذن، يتعذر على الأقنوم (خاصية الذات) أن يكون الله؛ لأنَّ الله ذات وليس خاصية، وهذا لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي.


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أبريل 2014)

الأخ الحبيب *داعي البشارة *تحية طيبة: *أولا *أشكرك لأنك من القلة التي رأيناها تحاور بكل تهذيب ورقي واحترام، ونتمنى أن يكون هكذا كل الذين يعارضون ويعترضون. يشرفني أن أكون صاحب التقييم الأول لشخصك الكريم.

*ثانيا *كل الردود التي وصلتك ـ وكما تفضل الدكتور *إليكتريك *بالتعليق ـ ليس بينها أي تنافر أو حتى خلاف، وإنما هو التناول والنظر من وجهات نظر مختلفة، مع استخدام لغات مختلفة، للتعبير عن الشيء ذاته. نحن نتحدث هنا عن اللاهوت، ولولا مخافة الإطالة لفاجأتك اليوم بما يعنيه اللاهوت حقا، بل كيف أننا جميعا يستحيل أن نعرف *كنه *اللاهوت عقليا. إن *الابن *نفسه لم يعلن عن كنه اللاهوت أو طبيعته وإنما أعلن عن *الآب*، فتأمل فقط دلالة ذلك!

*ثالثا *سأنطلق من مثالك التالي، في محاولة بسيطة لتقريب الأمور قليلا، مع الاحتفاظ طبعا بحق الأستاذ *فادي *في الرد لتوضيح ما كان يريد قوله. هذا شرحي الخاص الذي لا يلزم أحدا، في محاولة فقط لتوضيح الأمر قليلا لأجلك، لأني أظنك تبغي الفهم حقا لا مجرد المخالفة:




داعي البشارة قال:


> ..................
> 1. الطبيعة الإلهية (الجوهر) يتعدد: الطبيعة الإنسانية تتعدد؛ فأنا وأنت  وهو طبيعة واحدة هي: (الطبيعة البشرية)، ولكن نحن ثلاثة. إذن، هذا الاحتمال  لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي؛ لأنه ضد التوحيد.
> ​


​ 
تنزه الله عن أي مثال ولكن فقط للتقريب سوف نستخدم نفس هذا المثال. الخطأ هنا هو قولك أن الطبيعة الإنسانية *تتعدد*، لأنها طبيعة *واحدة *لا تتعدد أو تتغير. أما *الشخوص *ـ بطرس وبولس ويوحنا ـ فالفرق بينهم ليس فرقا في الطبيعة، لأنها واحدة هي طبيعة "*الإنسان*"، ولكنه فرق في *شخص *كل منهم، أي فيما تقوم به هذه الطبيعة الواحدة واقعا، وهذا بالضبط هو *الأقنوم*! "الإنسانية" ليست حقيقة ذهنية مجردة، وإنما طبيعة *يقوم بها *أقنوم بطرس وأقنوم بولس وأقنوم يوحنا وهكذا، فالأقنوم هو "القائم حقيقة"، أو هو "القوّام". هذا تحديدا هو السبب إن الابن ـ عند التجسد ـ أخذ *طبيعة* بشرية ولم يأخذ *شخصا *بشريا، أي أنه أخذ *طبيعة دون أقنوم*، وبالتالي صار هو أقنومها فكان شخصا واحدا بطبيعة واحدة تجمع الطبيعتين الإلهية والإنسانية معا. لو أن شخص الكلمة اتحد بشحص إنسان لكان هناك في المسيح شخصان معا، وعندها يكون الاتحاد خارجيا ويكون الفداء والخلاص لهذا الإنسان فقط دون سواه. ولكن شخص الكلمة ـ أقنوم الكلمة ـ اتحد *بطبيعة* الإنسانية، دون شخص إنساني يقوم بها سواه، من ثم خلصت *الطبيعة الإنسانية نفسها *وأمكن لكل "*شخص*" بعد ذلك أن "يلبسه" وأن يخلص به وأن يعبر من خلاله نحو الوحدة مع الله (أنا هو الباب)! 


فبالمثل عندما نتحدث عن الله ـ ومرة أخرى هذا فقط للتقريب تنزه الله عن كل مثال: الألوهة واحدة، هي "*الطبيعة*" الإلهية، وهي الجوهر الواحد. لكن هذه الألوهة ليست فكرة ذهنية مجردة، وإنما تقوم بها الأقانيم، فالأقنوم هو *القائم بالألوهة*، ليس مجرد صفة كالعقل، بل شخص مستقل متميز بخصائصه الفريدة، والتي هي تحديدا *الأبوة للآب والبنوة للابن والانبثاق للروح*، وعدا ذلك فلها جميعا كل صفات الألوهة وطبيعتها، من كينونة ومن عقل ومن حياة، لأن هذه هي صفات *الطبيعة الإلهية*، لا تنقسم بين الأقانيم بل هي بالأحرى مشترك بينهم.

*الولادة *إذن هي "كيفية قيام" الابن، كما أن الانبثاق هو "كيفية قيام" الروح، وكلاهما ليس له أية علاقة بالولادة كما نفهمها أو بالانبثاق كما نعرفه. وهنا يجب التوقف أخيرا لرصد الفرق بين الأقنوم بمعناه البشري (بطرس – بولس – يوحنا ـ إلخ) والأقنوم بمعناه الإلهي والذي صار الاستخدام مقصورا عليه حاليا: أهم هذه الفروق أن هذه الأقانيم أو الشخوص في *وحدة إلهية مطلقة منذ الأزل إلى الأبد*، فالابن في الآب والآب في الابن، وكذا الروح، فهي على عكس الأقانيم البشرية *لا تنفصل *عن بعضها أبدا أو أزلا. لذلك فالابن *لم يولد *من الآب، هذا خطأ سواء في الفهم أو في التعبير. الصواب هو أن الابن *مولود *من الآب، الآن وفي كل وقت مولود، أي أن الولادة نفسها *حدث مستمر *لا ينتهي ومنذ الأزل إلى الأبد ـ بالطبع مع التأكيد مرة أخرى على أنها ليست كأي ولادة نعرفها. ثاني أهم الفروق أن هذه الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة لا تنتقل، مثل الطبيعة البشرية التي تنتقل عبر التناسل. الطبيعة الإلهية لا يسري عليها هذا الانتقال. وهكذا. كما قلت هذا فقط *لتقريب *الأمور قليلا، وليس أبدا *للإحاطة *بالذات الإلهية.  


* * *​

*كلمة أخيرة*: تلاميذ المسيح ورسله كانوا *صيادين *لا *فلاسفة*، وشتان بين اللاهوت وبين الفلسفة! أنت تتوغل في الموضوع ذهنيا وعقليا وفلسفيا، ولكن ليست هكذا أبدا تكون معرفة الله. أدعوك أن تبحث عما كتبه الآباء الثلاثة العظام الذين نسميهم *الآباء الكبادوكيين*، فهم يجيبون على الذهن الفلسفي خير من أي شخص آخر فيما يخص هذه القضية تحديدا. أما إذا أردت معرفة الله حقا فحسبك قول السيد المسيح: *طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله*! الله لا "*يفهمه*" الإنسان أبدا بعقله مهما كان عميقا، وإنما فقط ندركه ونحبره و"نعاينه" *بالقلب *عندما يكون القلب نقيا. *وأما المسيحي فهو يؤمن بإله واحد، قولا واحدا، وفي هذا الكفاية*. لو أن مسيحيا زعم أن الله ثلاثة فهو يخرج فوريا من الإيمان المسيحي ودون أي تردد. *لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة *ـ هكذا أيضا يؤمن المسيحيون! لنرفع إذن عن أعيننا جميعا حجاب الجهل والتعصب والخوف والشك والضعف، ولنتوجه فقط إلى الله الحق، الله الحب، الله القدوس، الذي لا تعنيه أبدا كل هذه الحروب والخلافات والمناظرات وإنما فقط يقول: *طوبى للأنقياء القلب، لأنهم يعاينون الله! *

* * *​
​


----------



## داعي البشارة (8 أبريل 2014)

*خادم البتول*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

1. تغمرني فرحة عظيمة؛ لأنك ذو قلب نقي، وترتفع عن شخصنة الموضوع.
2. الله غير محدود، وعقلنا محدود، فالله فوق عقولنا؛ لأنَّ المحدود لا يدرك غير المحدود. إذن، لا نستطيع أن ندرك حقيقة الله ما لم يخبرنا بها.
3. الثالوث القدوس بالغ الصعوبة، متعسر الفهم، وهذا بحد ذاته ليست مشكلة؛ لأنَّ الله فوق عقولنا.
4. تكمن المشكلة في (*عقيدة التثليث*) من حيث الدليل:
_إن كانت (*عقيدة التثليث*) بناء على الدليل العقلي، فلا يجب أن تكون ضد العقل؛ لأنَّ العقل يبطلها.
_إن كانت (*عقيدة التثليث*) بناء على الدليل النقلي، فيجب أن يكون الدليل قطعي الثبوت والدلالة؛ لأن العقائد لا تؤخذ بالظن والشك، بل تؤخذ بالعلم واليقين.
5. ثمة فرق بين الإنسان والله من حيث الجوهر:
_الإنسان اسم جنس، فكل شخص يحمل الطبيعة البشرية هو إنسان؛ لذلك يوجد أكثر من أقنوم إنساني؛ لأنَّ (الطبيعة الإنسانية) تمثل جنسا قابلا للاشتراك.
_الله اسم ذات، واسم الذات عكس اسم الجنس؛ أي: لا يوجد أكثر من ذات؛ فالطبيعة الإلهية لا تمثل جنسا، بل هي تصدق على ذات الله ليس غير، والتوحيد هو توحيد ذات وليس جنس، نحو: (*مَنْ ذَبَحَ لآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ، يُهْلَكُ*)، والرب ذات وليس جنس. وكذلك: (*هكَذَا الرَّبُّ وَحْدَهُ اقْتَادَهُ وَلَيْسَ مَعَهُ إِلهٌ أَجْنَبِيٌّ*)، وهنا توحيد لذات الله وليس لجنس الألوهية. وكذلك: «*إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ رَاجِعِينَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ، فَانْزِعُوا الآلِهَةَ الْغَرِيبَةَ وَالْعَشْتَارُوثَ مِنْ وَسْطِكُمْ، وَأَعِدُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ وَاعْبُدُوهُ وَحْدَهُ، فَيُنْقِذَكُمْ مِنْ يَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ*». فهنا توحيد لذات الله وليس للذوات الإلهية. وكذلك: «*أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ...أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلهُ وَحْدَكَ لِكُلِّ مَمَالِكِ الأَرْضِ...فَتَعْلَمَ مَمَالِكُ الأَرْضِ كُلُّهَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ وَحْدَكَ*». فهنا توحيد ذات؛ لأنَّ المنادى هو ذات (الرب) وليس جنس (كل من يحمل الطبيعة الإلهية). 
6. إذن، كونك تعتبر (الآب) الله و(الابن) الله و(الروح القدس) الله؛ لأنَّ كل أقنوم يحمل الطبعة الإلهية يجعل من الله جنسا، وهذا ضد التوحيد؛ لأن الله ذات متفردة بالجلال والكمال، أزلية لا تقبل الشراكة.
7. من هنا، عقيدة التثليث التي تجعل من كل أقنوم (الله) لا تلتقي مع التوحيد الذي يوحد ذات الله، ويقصر الطبيعة الإلهية على ذات واحدة. 
8. توحيد الله ليس هو وحدة الألوهية؛ فقولنا: (*إنَّ الأقانيم في وحدة إلهية أزلية*) لا يفيد التوحيد بل الاتحاد، فالتثليث لا يتعارض مع الاتحاد؛ بل يتعارض مع التوحيد؛ لأنَّ التوحيد يعني التفرد.
9. الآب هو الله، هل تفرد بصفات الألوهية؟ لا، لأن (الابن) هو الله، كيف يتفرد؟ يتفرد إن كان الآب هو الابن هو الروح القدس، وهذا لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي.
10. انا أرحب بكل من يفتح نقاشا حول (*عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد*).​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 أبريل 2014)

داعي البشارة قال:


> *تلخيص الإجابات:*
> 
> *1. عبد يسوع المسيح*: يرى أنَّ الطبيعة الإلهية (اللاهوت) تقوم على الأقانيم؛ فالطبيعة الإلهية هي كيان (الآب) له عقل (الابن) وفيه حياة (الروح القدس). أي: الأقانيم مجتمعة تكون الطبيعة الإلهية (الله)؛ فالله معدوم من دون كيان، وكيانه هو (الآب)، والله معدوم من دون عقل، وعقله هو (الابن)، والله معدوم من دون حياة، وحياته هو (الروح القدس).
> *التعليق:*
> ...




أ.داعى البشارة 
حضرتك فهمت الجزء الاخير بطريقة خاطئة ..فنحن لا نفصل الاقانيم عن بعضها بل نقول انها متمايزة ..
فالابن كائن فى الاب والروح القدس روح الاب والابن والاب كائن فى الابن والروح القدس ..
فالاب كائن وعاقل وحى فى ذاته ..
والابن كائن وعاقل وحى فى ذاته ..
والروح القدس كائن وعاقل وحى فى ذاته ..
والاقانيم الثلاثة لها جوهر او طبيعة واحدة ..
وبالنسبة لوحدانية الله فهى وحدانية حية عاقلة ذات كينونة ..
وعندما نقول ان الله واحد فهذا معناه انه اله واحد ليس يوجد معه اله اخر ولكن وحدانيته ليست كمثلها وحدانية اخرى فالله لا ينحصر بعدد معين ..​


----------



## داعي البشارة (8 أبريل 2014)

[SIZE="5[B][COLOR="DarkGreen"]"]عبد يسوع المسيح[/COLOR][/B]، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

1. هل أفهم من جوابك: (*اللاهوت هو الطبيعة الإلهية لكل أقنوم*)؟
2. وحدانية الله_ حسب قولك _(*وحدانية ذات كينونة حية عاقلة*)، من أين جئت به؟[/SIZE]​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 أبريل 2014)

داعي البشارة قال:


> [SIZE="5[B][COLOR="DarkGreen"]"]عبد يسوع المسيح[/COLOR][/B]، تحية طيبة، وبعد:
> 
> 1. هل أفهم من جوابك: (*اللاهوت هو الطبيعة الإلهية لكل أقنوم*)؟
> 2. وحدانية الله_ حسب قولك _(*وحدانية ذات كينونة حية عاقلة*)، من أين جئت به؟​





داعي البشارة قال:


> ​



1.الطبيعة الالهية هى طبيعة واحدة للاقانيم ..
2.يعنى ايه من اين جئت به ؟ ما اعتراضك على ذلك[/SIZE]


----------



## داعي البشارة (8 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> 1.الطبيعة الالهية هى طبيعة واحدة للاقانيم ..
> 2.يعنى ايه من اين جئت به ؟ ما اعتراضك على ذلك



1. الطبيعة الإنسانية هي طبيعة واحدة للبشر، فهل البشر إنسان واحد؟ إذن، كون الأقانيم بطبيعة واحدة لا يجعلهم إلها واحدا؛ لأن الآب (الله) والابن (الله) والروح القدس (الله). وهؤلاء ثلاثة!!
2. اعتراضي على اعتبار صفة الذات ذات؛ فوحدانية الله صفة (نعت) وليست ذاتا، والله تعالى واحد لا من طريق العدد، ولكن من طريق أنه لا شريك له. فمن من الآباء اعتبر صفة الوحدانية كما تقول: (*وحدانية ذات كينونة حية عاقلة*)​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أبريل 2014)

> 1. الطبيعة الإنسانية هي  طبيعة واحدة للبشر، فهل البشر إنسان واحد؟ إذن، كون الأقانيم بطبيعة واحدة  لا يجعلهم إلها واحدا؛ لأن الآب (الله) والابن (الله) والروح القدس (الله).  وهؤلاء ثلاثة!!



عدت لذات المشكلة، وهى تشبيهك الإله بالإنسان!

الإنسان لأنه محدود فهو في أقنومه (جدلا) منفصل، لكن الله غير محدود فأقانيمه غير منفصله..



> اعتراضي على اعتبار صفة الذات ذات؛


ومن قال أن الذات صفة؟



> فوحدانية الله صفة (نعت) وليست ذاتا


رجاء التوضيح..



> والله تعالى واحد لا من طريق العدد، ولكن من طريق أنه لا شريك له.



هذا الذي تتكلم فيه أسمه: تفرد وليس "وحدانية" أو "توحيد"



> فمن من الآباء اعتبر صفة الوحدانية كما تقول: (*وحدانية ذات كينونة حية عاقلة*)


إشرح فهمك للعبارة لكي ندلل عليها..


----------



## داعي البشارة (8 أبريل 2014)

*Molka Molkan*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:



> لكن الله غير محدود، فأقانيمه غير منفصله..


1. الضمير في لفظ (فأقانيمه) يعود لله، فيكون اللفظ: (أقانيم الله)، وهذا خطأ؛ لأنَّ الشيء لا يضاف لنفسه، بل بعضه يضاف إليه؛ فلا يقال (جسد الجسد)، ولكن يقال (أعضاء الجسد). إذن، لفظ (أقانيم الله) يدل على أنَّ الأقنوم غير الله، ولما كان كل أقنوم هو الله، لم يجز فولك: أقانيم الله.
2. كون الله غير محدود، لا علاقة له بانفصال الأقانيم أو اتحادها.
3. اتحاد الأقانيم لا يجعلها شيئا واحدا؛ لأنه اتحاد بلا امتزاج حسب الإيمان المسيحي.
4. أنا أملك الدليل على انفصال الأقانم، فهل تسمح لي بوضعه؟



> ومن قال أن الذات صفة؟


عبد يسوع المسبح.



> رجاء التوضيح..



الله ذات تنزهت بكنهها وصفاتها عن كل شيء، ومن صفاتها الوحدانية: (قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ).



> هذا الذي تتكلم فيه أسمه: تفرد وليس "وحدانية" أو "توحيد"



لا توحيد من دون تفرد، ولا تفرد من دون توحد؛ فهما لازمان متلازمان للأزلي.




> إشرح فهمك للعبارة لكي ندلل عليها..



الوحدانية تفتقر للذات؛ لأنها صفة، ولكن العبارة لا تجعل الوحدانة مفتقرة للذات، بل هي ذات حية عاقلة، أي الوحدانية موجودة حقيقة بوصفها أقنوما.

*ما رأيك أنت بهذه العبارة؟*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 أبريل 2014)

ممكن اقتباس المشاركة اللى انا قلت 
فيها أن الذات " صفة " .
ولك منى كل احترام ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2014)

> وهذا خطأ؛ لأنَّ الشيء لا يضاف لنفسه


أولاً: أنا لا أعترف بهذه القاعدة التي كتبتها.
ثانيا: حتى في قاعدتك، يكون الكلام خاطئاً لو كنت أقصد بكلمة "الله" هنا، أقانيم، وهذا غير حادث، لأن سبب دعوتك للجملة بالخطأ هو قولك "نفسه" فيكون تقدير فهمك هو "أقانيم الأقانيم"، وهذا ما لم أقل به أصلا.



> فلا يقال (جسد الجسد)


فأين قلت "أقانيم الأقانيم"..؟



> يدل على أنَّ الأقنوم غير الله، ولما كان كل أقنوم هو الله، لم يجز فولك: أقانيم الله.



أيضاً خطأ، لأن كل أقنوم هو الله من حيث طبيعة الأقنوم ذاتها، وليس من حيث تجزئة الله...



> 2. كون الله غير محدود، لا علاقة له بانفصال الأقانيم أو اتحادها.


رد في غير محله، لاني قلت هذا ردا على كلامك بتشبيه أقانيم الإنسان (جدلا) بأقانيم الله... فمن هنا ثبت خطأك في تخطيء هذا من ذاك..

هذا أولا..

أما ثانيا: هو له علاقة، لان الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه أنت هو نفي ما في الله عن طريق ربطه بما في الإنسان، فعندما نفيت لك ما في الإنسان أنه مطابق لله في أمر آخر، فثبت أنك تقيس بقياس خاطيء، إذ ان كل أقنوم هو في طبيعته الله، والله غير محدود، ولكن الإنسان سواء بأقنومه (جدلا) محدود، أو في جوهره (جدلا) محدود أيضا، ومن هنا ثبت فساد قياسك الاول..




> 3. اتحاد الأقانيم لا يجعلها شيئا واحدا؛ لأنه اتحاد بلا امتزاج حسب الإيمان المسيحي.



أولا: لا يوجد "جعل" في اللاهوت المسيحي بخصوص طبيعة الإله.
ثانيا: ربما تقصد أن إتحاد الأقانيم لا يدل على أنهم جوهر واحد"، فإن كنت تقصد هذا معللا سببك بالإمتزاج، فقولك خاطيء من وجوه:

الأول: أن الإتحاد الذي نقول عنه "بلا إمتزاج" هو إتحاد لاهوت المسيح بناسوت المسيح بلا إمتزاج، وليس إتحاد الأقانيم!! فتنبة. هذا حسب لفظي ولفظك.
ثانيا: أنا تكلمت عن الإتحاد وليس عن الإمتزاج أصلاً، وعليه، فالإمتزاج من عدمه، لن يغير من كلامي شيئاً لأني تحدثت عن الإتحاد فقط.



> 4. أنا أملك الدليل على انفصال الأقانم، فهل تسمح لي بوضعه؟



لو ستفسره من عندك فلا تضعه، ولو ستأتي بتفسير آبائي يقول بالإنفصال فضعه..



> عبد يسوع المسبح.



لم أجد الإجابة على سؤالي!




> الله ذات تنزهت بكنهها وصفاتها عن كل شيء، ومن صفاتها الوحدانية: (قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ).




والمطلوب الآن هو الدليل!



> لا توحيد من دون تفرد، ولا تفرد من دون توحد؛ فهما لازمان متلازمان للأزلي.



خطأ، يوجد توحيد لأمور كثيرة دون تفردها، فمجرد قول "توحيد" فهو ينفي التفرد، لأن التوحيد لا يكون إلا في الأشياء المتماثلة، فلو قلت لك ما هو نتيجة جمع تفاحة + برتقالة، لن يكون هناك إجابة إلا بذكر التفاحة والبرتقالة، لانهما ثمرتين مختلفتين، لكن لو قلت لك ما هو ناتج جمع سيارة + سيارة، ستقول سيارتين، فقد تم الجمع بينهما عندما كانا هما الإثنين من ذات النوع، وهو السيارات، وطالما هناك أكثر من سيارة فلا يوجد "تفرد" ..

التفرد لا علاقة له بالتوحد، لأن التوحد يكون بالدمج أما التفرد فيفترض ألا يكون له مثيل ليكون متفردا..



> الوحدانية تفتقر للذات؛ لأنها صفة




طالما هناك صفحة حسب فهمك، فهناك موصوف بها وهو جوهر الله..



> ولكن العبارة لا تجعل الوحدانة مفتقرة للذات


ذا بسبب خطأك أنت وليس لخطأ العبارة..



> الوحدانية تفتقر للذات؛  لأنها صفة، ولكن العبارة لا تجعل الوحدانة مفتقرة للذات، بل هي ذات حية  عاقلة، أي الوحدانية موجودة حقيقة بوصفها أقنوما.


أين شرح فهمك للعبارة التي تطلب الدليل عليها؟

العبارة كانت:



> *وحدانية ذات كينونة حية عاقلة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2014)

ملحوظة: لو تقصد بكلمة "إمتزاج" الأقانيم التعبير: أن الآب ليس هو الإبن ليس هو الروح القدس، فأخبرني..


----------



## داعي البشارة (9 أبريل 2014)

*



عبد يسوع المسيح قال:



ممكن اقتباس المشاركة اللى انا قلت 
فيها أن الذات " صفة " .
ولك منى كل احترام ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت لم تقلها صراحة بل دلالة، والعبارة هي: (فهى وحدانية حية عاقلة ذات كينونة)، والصفة ليس لها كينونة، فكونك تعتبر أن للوحدانية _وهي صفة _كينونة، فقد جعلت الذات صفة، وهنا الاعتراض.*​


----------



## داعي البشارة (9 أبريل 2014)

> أولاً: أنا لا أعترف بهذه القاعدة التي كتبتها.


عدم اعترافك لا يضر الحقيقة بشيء، فالمضاف هو غير المضاف إليه، ومن قال بغير هذا فقد ضل.


> لأن كل أقنوم هو الله من حيث طبيعة الأقنوم ذاتها، وليس من حيث تجزئة الله...


إذن، لديك ثلاثة آلهة، فكيف يكونون إلها واحدا؟! *هذا يسمى المستحيل!!*


> الأول: أن الإتحاد الذي نقول عنه "بلا إمتزاج" هو إتحاد لاهوت المسيح بناسوت المسيح بلا إمتزاج، وليس إتحاد الأقانيم!! فتنبة. هذا حسب لفظي ولفظك.


*يتحدث الإيمان المسحي عن اتحادين:*
*_اتحاد الأقانيم: *اتحاد بلا امتزاج.
*_اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت*: اتحاد بلا اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا استحالة.
لا يخفَ عنك بعض إيمانك.


> لو ستفسره من عندك فلا تضعه، ولو ستأتي بتفسير آبائي يقول بالإنفصال فضعه..


سيأتي وقتها.


> والمطلوب الآن هو الدليل!


على ماذا بالتحديد؟


> خطأ، يوجد توحيد لأمور كثيرة دون تفردها، فمجرد قول "توحيد" فهو ينفي التفرد، لأن التوحيد لا يكون إلا في الأشياء المتماثلة، فلو قلت لك ما هو نتيجة جمع تفاحة + برتقالة، لن يكون هناك إجابة إلا بذكر التفاحة والبرتقالة، لانهما ثمرتين مختلفتين، لكن لو قلت لك ما هو ناتج جمع سيارة + سيارة، ستقول سيارتين، فقد تم الجمع بينهما عندما كانا هما الإثنين من ذات النوع، وهو السيارات، وطالما هناك أكثر من سيارة فلا يوجد "تفرد" ..
> 
> التفرد لا علاقة له بالتوحد، لأن التوحد يكون بالدمج أما التفرد فيفترض ألا يكون له مثيل ليكون متفردا..


*كنت أظن أنَّ لديك إلماما أكثر، ومستوى أفضل في اللغة العربية:*
1. لفظ (التوحيد) مشترك الدلالة: توحيد اللغة هو نزع ما فيها من خلافات، وتوحيد الجهود هو ضمها لبعض، وتوحيد القراءة هو اتفاقها.
2. جمع المتماثلات هو اتحاد وليس توحيدا: *سيارة + سيارة = سيارتان بعد اتحادهما وليس توحيدهما*. فتأمل.
3. *جاء في لسان العرب: **وَالتَّوْحِيدُ: *الإِيمان بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ. وَاللَّهُ الواحِدُ الأَحَدُ: ذُو الْوَحْدَانِيَّةِ والتوحُّدِ. ابْنُ سِيدَهْ: وَاللَّهُ الأَوحدُ والمُتَوَحِّدُ وذُو الوحْدانية، وَمِنْ صِفَاتِهِ الْوَاحِدُ الأَحد؛ قَالَ أَبو مَنْصُورٍ وَغَيْرُهُ: الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا أَن الأَحد بُنِيَ لِنَفْيِ مَا يُذْكَرُ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْعَدَدِ، تَقُولُ مَا جاءَني أَحد، وَالْوَاحِدُ اسْمٌ بُنِيَ لِمُفْتَتَح الْعَدَدِ، تَقُولُ جَاءَنِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، وَلَا تَقُولُ جَاءَنِي أَحد؛ فَالْوَاحِدُ مُنْفَرِدٌ بِالذَّاتِ فِي عَدَمِ الْمِثْلِ وَالنَّظِيرِ، والأَحد مُنْفَرِدٌ بِالْمَعْنَى؛ وَقِيلَ: الْوَاحِدُ هُوَ الَّذِي لَا يتجزأُ وَلَا يُثَنَّى وَلَا يَقْبَلُ الِانْقِسَامَ وَلَا نَظِيرَ لَهُ وَلَا مِثْلَ وَلَا يَجْمَعُ هَذَيْنِ الْوَصْفَيْنِ إِلا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.


> ملحوظة: لو تقصد بكلمة "إمتزاج" الأقانيم التعبير: أن الآب ليس هو الإبن ليس هو الروح القدس، فأخبرني..


هذا التعبير لا يسمى (*امتزاج*)، بل (*امتياز*)، فالأقانيم متمايزون.

​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أبريل 2014)

الأخ الحبيب داعي البشارة تحية طيبة: أشكرك على رسالتك، واعذرني لأن لدينا الآن فيما يبدو مشكلتين: *الأولى *هي خطأ افتراضي أنك جئت باحثا عن الإجابات وعن الفهم، حيث يبدو لي الآن من حديثك أنك بالعكس جئت تحمل بالفعل فهمك الخاص وما أتيت ـ بعد 4 أعوام ـ إلا ناقدا ومناظرا، وضعفي في العادة لا أجيب هذا النوع من السائلين. المشكلة *الثانية *هي أننا ننزلق جميعا فيما يبدو إلى نقاش، أو محاورة، وهو ما يخالف قوانين هذا القسم كما تعلمها بكل تأكيد. أعتقد أنك حصلت بالفعل على إجابة سؤالك، بغض النظر عن اقتناعك، وهذا هو دور قسم الأسئلة حسب ما أعلنته إدارة هذا الموقع. أستأذنك من ثم بالتوقف عن هذا الحوار، ويكفيك الحاضرون من أساتذتي، مع وعدي الشخصي بالعودة إليك ـ في أي موضوع ـ إذا رأيت فيك رغبة حقيقية في *الفهم *لا مجرد رغبة في المخالفة *وإثبات الذات. *أما هنا فأغلب الظن أن جهدنا سيكون ضائعا وأن رسائلنا سيتم حذفها، بل ربما يتم غلق الموضوع، وأنا حريص أن أخبرك بهذا مقدما حتى لا تعود بعدها فتزعم لنفسك ـ أو لصُحبتك ـ أنهم أغلقوا الحوار عجزا عن الإجابة. 

أما الآن فلتسمح لي الإدارة بتعليق *واحد أخير *على أهم ما ورد برسالتك وهو موضوع الذات الإلهية. تقول على سبيل المثال:

​الله اسم ذات، واسم الذات عكس اسم الجنس؛ أي: لا يوجد أكثر من ذات؛ فالطبيعة الإلهية لا تمثل جنسا، بل هي تصدق على ذات الله ليس غير، والتوحيد هو توحيد ذات وليس جنس...

إذن، كونك تعتبر (الآب) الله و(الابن) الله و(الروح القدس) الله؛ لأنَّ كل أقنوم يحمل الطبيعة الإلهية يجعل من الله جنسا، وهذا ضد التوحيد؛ لأن الله ذات متفردة بالجلال والكمال، أزلية لا تقبل الشراكة...

عقيدة التثليث التي تجعل من كل أقنوم (الله) لا تلتقي مع التوحيد الذي يوحد ذات الله، ويقصر الطبيعة الإلهية على ذات واحدة[FONT=&quot].

​​1- بداية اسمها عقيدة *الثالوث *وليس عقيدة *التثليث*. هذه لغة ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم، اللذين ظهرا في أسوأ عصور الإسلام وأكثر أيامه بؤسا وتراجعا وانحطاطا، فكانا انعكاسا صادقا لها، فكرا وفقها وسلوكا. هناك اليوم منتديات ـ رغم ذلك ـ تعتبر ابن تيمية هذا "شيخ الإسلام" وتراه إماما ومعلما وهاديا، ففي مثل هذه المنتديات لا ضير أن تستخدم هذا التعبير. أما هنا فاسمها ـ فضلا ـ *عقيدة الثالوث*.


2- كل ما تقوله عن الله ـ عذرا ـ *كله خطأ*، حتى بمنطق العهد القديم الذي أردت فيما يبدو أن تبهرني بالاقتباس منه. الله ليس اسما، جنسا أو علما. الله ليس مما يقع ضمن العقليات أو الكليات أو سائر مصطلحات الفلسفة. الله ليس حتى ذاتا، وما تعبير "*الذات الإلهية*" إلا تعبير مجازي. بل أكثر من ذلك: كل ما ورد عن "الله" بجميع لغات البشر في جميع عصور التاريخ، مرة أخرى *كله دون استثناء*، كله جاء على سبيل المجاز! ذلك أن اللغة نظام رمزي وظيفته *التحديد والتعيين*، والله لا يقبل التحديد أو التعيين. وعليه: مجرد قولك "*الله*" أنت بالضرورة تتحدث عن غير المقصود، لأنك بلفظ "الله" *تحدد اللامحدود وتشير إلى ما لا يُشار إليه*! الله من ثم فوق كل اللغات وفوق كل الرموز وبالجملة فوق العقل البشري، لأن شروط العقل ثلاثة: *الزمان والمكان والعلة*، *والله فوق الزمان وفوق المكان وفوق العلة! *


3- لأجل ذلك كله يخبرنا الوحي الشريف عن *اسم الله* على هذا النحو الذي ورد بسفر الخروج الإصحاح 3 إذ يقول الكتاب:
​فقال موسى لله: "ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم: إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم. فإذا قالوا لي: ما اسمه؟ فماذا أقول لهم؟"
 فقال الله لموسى: "*أهيه الذي أهيه*". وقال: "هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: *أهيه *أرسلني إليكم".

فهذا تعبير الله عن اسمه وذاته في واحدة من أهم وأدق إشارات الكتاب المقدس على الإطلاق: أهيه أشير أهيه، أهيه الذي أهيه، أنا هو الذي هو، أي *أكون *الذي أكون، أنا *الكائن*، أو أنا الكائن الدائم، وهذا بالضبط هو غاية ما نعرفه عن الله، ألا وهو *كينونته*، أي ما قبل كل الأسماء والصفات التي جاءت بعد ذلك مجازا للإشارة إلى هذه الكينونة. بعبارة أخرى: الله يكون، وعدا ذلك نحن لا نعرف شيئا! الله يكون، وعدا ذلك فهو غير مُدرك وفوق كل تسمية، بل هو فوق ذلك الكائن الوحيد الموجود بالحقيقة وليس سواه. لذلك يقول القديس أغسطين عن هذا التعبير: إنه يعني أن كل الأمور الزمنية إذا قورنت بالله تصير "*باطلا*".. تصير "*لا شيء*"!

فمن هذه الإشارة للكينونة جاء اسم *يهوه *نفسه، بكل ما له من قداسة تبلغ حد الخوف عند اليهود. من أين جاءت هذه القداسة؟ جاءت من هذا العدد تحديدا، لأن يهوه بالأساس ليس اسما، بل هو نفسه *أهيه*، *أنا الكائن*، في صيغة المضارع الغائب! أي أن غاية علمنا بالله ـ حقيقة لا مجازا ـ هي فقط *كينونته الدائمة وحضوره الكلي،* *دون أي تحديد أو تعيين أو تمييز*، ومن ثم لا يجوز بعد ذلك أن نأتي هنا، كأطفال يلعبون داخل مفاعل نووي، فنطبق على الله مقولات النحو والصرف أو حتى المنطق والفلسفة ونقول هو *اسم جنس، أو اسم ذات*! ليس صحيحا قولك أن الأقانيم تجعل من الله *جنسا لا ذاتا*، لأنك لم تفهم ابتداء ـ وترفض أن تفهم ـ ما هي الأقانيم! أين هو المنطق، وما هي علاقة السببية، التي لأجلها يتحول الله من ذات إلى جنس بسبب الأقانيم بعد كل هذا الذي شرحته وشرحه غيري هنا؟


4- إن المشكلة ليست أبدا *عقيدة الثالوث*، التي أفضنا في شرحها مرارا وتكرارا، لكن المشكلة هي *عقيدة التثليث*، بالضبط كما تسميها. المشكلة أنك تنطلق من ثقافة ومن عقيدة ومن رؤية *تبدأ بآلهة ثلاثة*، لا يستقيم جمعهم عقلا، بينما *عقيدة الثالوث تنطلق من إله واحد*، يتجلى حضوره في الكون في ثلاثة تجليات أو مظاهر، وإن كنا لا نميل لهذا اللفظ لأنه يقود إلى فكر ضال بعيد. ولكن كم مرة يا أخي الكريم أخبرتك أننا نحاول *فقط تقريب الصورة، وأن الله يتنزه عن أي مثال*؟ إن الثالوث ليس أبدا ضد العقل، كما تزعم، ولكنه يفوق العقل، وشتان بين المعنيين. إنه يفوق العقل لأن كل ما يتعلق بالله يفوق العقل، كما رأينا، سيان بالأقانيم أو بدونها. إن *وجود الله نفسه *مسألة ضد العقل في نظر أخوتنا الملحدين، الذين لا يؤمنون إلا ببرهان الحس والمادة، والذين أعطاهم العلم الحديث ـ كذبا ـ بعض الإجابة عن أسئلتهم الوجودية الكبرى!

لأجل ذلك ليكن الحكم من ثم والفيصل بيننا جميعا هو: *أيّ الناس في هذا العالم أكثر إثباتا لهذا الحضور الإلهي، قولا وفكرا وفعلا؟ أيّ الناس يتجلى هذا الوجود الإلهي فيهم وبهم، فهم من ثم الأكثر سلاما واطمئنانا ومحبة ورجاء وتسامحا وتواضعا وبالجملة هم الأكثر تعبيرا عن صفات هذا الإله وعن حضوره؟ *بعض الناس، كما تعرف بكل تأكيد، يبدو من ثمرة إيمانهم أنهم بالأحرى يعبدون الشيطان نفسه وهم لا يشعرون، فأينما حلوا لا نجد سوى الحرب والعنف والدماء والخراب والصياح والصراخ ناهيك عن الطمع والتسلط والغرور والبغض والكراهية، بل ناهيك ـ في أحسن الأحوال ـ عما يستشعرون به عميقا في أرواحهم من تيه وظلمة وضياع! فإذن من ثمارهم تعرفونهم! هل يزعم هؤلاء بعد ذلك التوحيد ويفتخرون بذلك؟ الحق أقول لك *سيان عندي*: ليسقط الدين إذا كان هذا هو الدين، وليذهب الله نفسه إلى الجحيم إذا كان هذا هو الله!


في المقابل لا يطلب المسيحي الكثير: نحن نقول: *فقط صل إلى الله*، اطلب الإله الحق، واسأله أن يرفع عن عينيك الجهالة وأن يكشف أمامك الطريق. نحن فقط نقول: طوبى للأنقياء القلب، لأنهم يعاينون الله. *الآن فضلا حاول أن تثبت خطأ معتقدي*، لا باللاهوت أو الفلسفة، أو بالثالوث والأقانيم، وإنما فقط نقّ قلبك وانظر: هل تعاين الله حقا كما أعدك أم أنني كاذب؟ يا سيدي: *نحن الكتاب الوحيد على وجه الأرض الذي يقول إن الله هو الحب، فهل لديك حقا كتاب أفضل من هذا؟ هل لديك إله أقدس من هذا؟ *سلاما أيتها الروح الطيبة المُعذبة، أصلي لأجلك.


​* * *

​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أبريل 2014)

قال المهاجم :
اقتباس:


> 2. ElectericCurrent: يرى أنَّ الله له كيان (ذات)، والأقنوم خاصية أساسية في هذه الذات. فالآب خاصية أساسية، والابن خاصية أساسية، والروح القدس خاصة أساسية.
> التعليق:
> _الخاصية: هي ما يعطيه الشيء نفسه، وينتج عنه؛ كالرؤية في العين، والإحراق في النار...إلخ. وعليه، فذات الله هي أصل الآب والابن والروح القدس؛ لأنهم خواص لها.
> _وعليه، كون الأقنوم خاصية أساسية في ذات الله لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي؛ لأنَّ الآب هو الأقنوم الأصل، فهو ولد الابن وبثق الروح القدس.
> _وكذلك الله ذات، والأقنوم خاصية لها_ حسب الجواب _. إذن، يتعذر على الأقنوم (خاصية الذات) أن يكون الله؛ لأنَّ الله ذات وليس خاصية، وهذا لا يتفق مع الإيمان المسيحي.


++++++++++ مداخلتى التى تناولها الزميل:-
اقتباس:


> إذا كنت تريد الاجابة حقاً ستجدها
> وخصوصا أن موضوع سؤآلك مكرر عشرات المرات فى المنتدى في قسمى الرد على الشبههات والاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة .
> الله الواحد فى كيانه مثلث الاقانيم .. فالاقنوم خاصية أساسية فى كيان الذات الالهية
> للتبسيط وللتمثيل :
> ...


وللتوضيح  أقول  أن  ثالوثية الاقانيم  التى تقوم عليها وفيها وبلا سواها الذات الالهية-الكيان الالهى الواحد للاله الواحد (الواحد فى الثالوث)والثالوث فى الواحد هى خصوصية مختص  بها الاله القدير فى نفسه لامثيل  لها فى الخليقة كلها ولاشبه لها فى الاشياء ولا الاشخاص المخلوقة ...فهذه* خصوصية*.خاصه به  تبارك اسمه:
1-أقول الله ليس كمثله شئ وان كل ما نورد لك هو مجرد تبسيط وتقريب للحقيقة وليس انطباق للحقيقة او محاكاه للحقيقة.
2- يدعى ان شخصى  ارى ان الله(ونلاحظ انه يتفنن فى نسب عقيدتنا التى نؤمن بها ونشرحها له -إلى *رؤي شخصية *تحقيراً لها )وليلق فى روع القارئ ان الشرح الذى نشرحه له من واقع دراسات ابائنا هو مجرد ان فلان يري أو فلان يتوهم ... إنه فن المجادلات الاسلامية مع أهل الكتاب. [ صاحب هذا الشرح  هو العلامة ترتليانوس   وهو من الباحثين المدافعين عن المسيية فى قرونها الاولى  ]
3- يعطى نفسه وحده حق تفسير ((خاصية )) بمعنى متعسف قاصر مقصور : : هي ما يعطيه الشيء نفسه، وينتج عنه؛ كالرؤية في العين، والإحراق في النار...{ }
ثم يحلل لنفسه بضميره الاسلامى أن يبنى على رؤيته القاصرة وتفسيره الخصوصى و أن يرمينى بأننى أعتقد بما لم أقله ( فذات الله هي أصل الآب والابن والروح القدس؛ لأنهم خواص لها. ) ولا أدرى أين نفهم ما يقوله من كلامى ..:.. من الذى قال ان الاب والابن هم خواص للذات الالهية ؟؟؟؟؟ أو صفات للذات الالهية ؟؟؟؟!!!!
ومن اين لضميره الاسلامى : بعبارة البصر للعين { الخاصية: هي ما يعطيه الشيء نفسه، وينتج عنه؛ كالرؤية في العين، } فالرؤية للعين التى لم ترد فى كلامى - فالرؤية فعل . والرؤية حاسة وليست خاصة وليست خواص .. 
أم ان الجدل الاسلامى ( بالتى هى أحسن ) قائم على تحريف مقاصد المحاورالمسيحى  والافتراء عليه وجرجرته الى  مناورات لفظية   ودفع المجادل المسيحى إلى أما الاستفزاز العصبى أو الاستمرار فى تقويله ما لم يقله..
* الخاصية : *هى ما يخص* - بصرف النظر عن ماهيتها.
فلما أقول هى خاصية بالذات الالهية...: اقصد هى حقيقة شديدة الخصوصية ..:.لصيقة بالذات الالهية .الكيان الالهى 
فأنا لم أقل أن الاب والابن والروح القدس .. هى صفات ولا هى خواص[تقويل وإفتراء وتخرص محض-راجع ما كتبته فى مداخلتى ] بل هى خصوصيات.بالذات الالهية .فالاقنوم كما قال أخواى القائمان بالرد :مايقوم عليه الكيان الالهى وفيه &و لايقوم خارجه . بغير خروج ولا فصل ولا تركيب. 
+كيان الاب وكيان الابن وكيان الروح القدس -كيان  واحد وحيد     فى وحدة حقيقية [] يقوم عليها أساسيا الكيان الالهى للاله الواحد- بغير إنفصال ولا تركيب - بغير مزج ولا تفصيل . بغير أولويات أو أقدميات بغير تفريق أو تفضيل لا فى القدر ولا فى الجوهر. .. 
إنما التمايز فى *العمل الخلقي* \ *فى الزمن فقط لا غير*..
ولان الاقانيم خصوصيات إلهية : يعسر ان نجد لها شبيها او مثيلا او نظيراً تام الانطباق
 .. وفى أى لحظة نقدم لاحباءئنا المسلمين .نقدم لهم مثالا تبسيطيا وننبه الى عدم انطباق المثال قدراً ولاكيفاً لكن نسبياً تقريبياً. 
[] الزميل المهاجم بالحرى المناور : إعتمد على تحريف كلامى وإخراج منه ماليس فيه .. ولديه استعداد ليظل يلقي تشويههات وتشنيعات من اى حوار .. ثم يقلك انا مااعرفشي -واللى عنده استعداد للجدال يجادلنى ويوضحللى.
فننبهه بدورنا ان استمرار  مجادلاداتك  فى الالفاظ والتراكيب اللغوية   .مستهلكا جهدنا وطاقتنا على غير رغبة الا  فى تسجيل   ما تتخيل كونه  عجز العضو المسيحى عن مجاراتك ....يدفعنى للانتظار احيانا وللامتناع عن المشاركة احيانا كثيرة 
فلست ادرى من اين استمد اننى  اقول  ب حتمية ان يكون الاب والابن والروح القدس صفات للكيان الالهى الواحد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!واننى  خارجاً عن الملة المسيحية ؟؟؟!!!  .

نقطة  اخرى الزميل   :  معاييره  حتى اللفظية منها وتعريفاته  ومقاييسه   هى اسلامية محضة . بمعنى انه يريد  ان يفهم عقيدة مسيحية  من خلال  اطر وتعريفات ومفردات  ومعانى اسلامية صاغها الاسلام طوال 14 قرن من الزمان ورسخها  فى اتباعه وفى مقاييسهم .
مثال  :


> 3. جاء في لسان العرب: وَالتَّوْحِيدُ: الإِيمان بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ. وَاللَّهُ الواحِدُ الأَحَدُ: ذُو الْوَحْدَانِيَّةِ والتوحُّدِ. ابْنُ سِيدَهْ: وَاللَّهُ الأَوحدُ والمُتَوَحِّدُ وذُو الوحْدانية، وَمِنْ صِفَاتِهِ الْوَاحِدُ الأَحد؛ قَالَ أَبو مَنْصُورٍ وَغَيْرُهُ: الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا أَن الأَحد بُنِيَ لِنَفْيِ مَا يُذْكَرُ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْعَدَدِ، تَقُولُ مَا جاءَني أَحد، وَالْوَاحِدُ اسْمٌ بُنِيَ لِمُفْتَتَح الْعَدَدِ، تَقُولُ جَاءَنِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، وَلَا تَقُولُ جَاءَنِي أَحد؛ فَالْوَاحِدُ مُنْفَرِدٌ بِالذَّاتِ فِي عَدَمِ الْمِثْلِ وَالنَّظِيرِ، والأَحد مُنْفَرِدٌ بِالْمَعْنَى؛ وَقِيلَ: الْوَاحِدُ هُوَ الَّذِي لَا يتجزأُ وَلَا يُثَنَّى وَلَا يَقْبَلُ الِانْقِسَامَ وَلَا نَظِيرَ لَهُ وَلَا مِثْلَ وَلَا يَجْمَعُ هَذَيْنِ الْوَصْفَيْنِ إِلا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.



يامن تريد ان تفهم المسيحية   [وانا لا اعنى بالضرورة الاخ المجادل او المناظر  ]
افهم المسيحية بلغة المسيحية  -  بمفاهيم المسيحية-بتعبيرات   المسيحية-بمقاييس المسيحية بمعايير فكرية ولغوية تخص المسيحية ... ممكن؟؟؟؟!!!
...


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2014)

> عدم اعترافك لا يضر الحقيقة بشيء


هذا إن كانت هى حقيقة في الأصل وكنت أنا أتكلم بحسبها..




> فالمضاف هو غير المضاف إليه


أعيد عليك ردي لربما لم تقرأه:

أولاً: أنا لا أعترف بهذه القاعدة التي كتبتها.
ثانيا: حتى في قاعدتك، يكون الكلام خاطئاً لو كنت أقصد بكلمة "الله" هنا،  أقانيم، وهذا غير حادث، لأن سبب دعوتك للجملة بالخطأ هو قولك "نفسه" فيكون  تقدير فهمك هو "أقانيم الأقانيم"، وهذا ما لم أقل به أصلا.

وأعيد عليك السؤال الذي لم تراه متعمدا 


فأين قلت "أقانيم الأقانيم"..؟



> إذن، لديك ثلاثة آلهة، فكيف يكونون إلها واحدا؟! *هذا يسمى المستحيل!!*




خطأ آخر، لدي إله واحد فقط، وعدم فهمك للحقيقة لا يضرها شيئاً...



> *_اتحاد الأقانيم: *اتحاد بلا امتزاج.



لقد أخبرتك وقلت:




> ملحوظة: لو تقصد بكلمة "إمتزاج" الأقانيم التعبير: أن الآب ليس هو الإبن ليس هو الروح القدس، فأخبرني..



فلا أعرف لماذا أصبحت الآن لا ترى مشاركاتي!



> لا يخفَ عنك بعض إيمانك.


تاكد من ذلك...



> على ماذا بالتحديد؟


عما كان مقتبساً وجاء بعده الطلب..



> *كنت أظن أنَّ لديك إلماما أكثر، ومستوى أفضل في اللغة العربية:*


إستخدم إدعاءك بأني ليس لدي مستوى أفضل في اللغة العربية في إثبات خلاف ما قلتُ..



> 1. لفظ (التوحيد) مشترك الدلالة: توحيد اللغة هو نزع ما فيها من خلافات، وتوحيد الجهود هو ضمها لبعض، وتوحيد القراءة هو اتفاقها.



إذن عندما وحّدت اللغة فأنت تقصد توحيد ألفاظها، والألفاظ تشترك في كنة أنها جميعاً ألفاظ، وهذا يؤكد ما قلت، أنك لكي تقوم بتوحيد شيء ما، فهذا يعني تلقائياً نفي التفرد عن هذا الشيء.

أما عن توحيد الجهود، فكما تنص عبارتك على كلمة في حالة الجمع وهى: الجهود وهى جمع جهد، إذن تحقق الجمع وإنتفى التفرد لوجود أكثر من جهد.

أما عن توحيد القراءة، فلكي تتفق، فهذا يعني أن شيء، على الأقل، سيتفق مع شيء آخر، ومن هنا إنتفى التفرد لوجود أكثر من شيء في الإتفاق.




> 2. جمع المتماثلات هو اتحاد وليس توحيدا: *سيارة + سيارة = سيارتان بعد اتحادهما وليس توحيدهما*. فتأمل.



هو توحيد 
بسبب أن أي شيء سيتم توحيده سيكون له مماثل أو شبية..



> 3. *جاء في لسان العرب: **وَالتَّوْحِيدُ: *الإِيمان  بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ. وَاللَّهُ الواحِدُ الأَحَدُ: ذُو  الْوَحْدَانِيَّةِ والتوحُّدِ. ابْنُ سِيدَهْ: وَاللَّهُ الأَوحدُ  والمُتَوَحِّدُ وذُو الوحْدانية، وَمِنْ صِفَاتِهِ الْوَاحِدُ الأَحد؛  قَالَ أَبو مَنْصُورٍ وَغَيْرُهُ: الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا أَن الأَحد بُنِيَ  لِنَفْيِ مَا يُذْكَرُ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْعَدَدِ، تَقُولُ مَا جاءَني أَحد،  وَالْوَاحِدُ اسْمٌ بُنِيَ لِمُفْتَتَح الْعَدَدِ، تَقُولُ جَاءَنِي  وَاحِدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، وَلَا تَقُولُ جَاءَنِي أَحد؛ فَالْوَاحِدُ  مُنْفَرِدٌ بِالذَّاتِ فِي عَدَمِ الْمِثْلِ وَالنَّظِيرِ، والأَحد  مُنْفَرِدٌ بِالْمَعْنَى؛ وَقِيلَ: الْوَاحِدُ هُوَ الَّذِي لَا يتجزأُ  وَلَا يُثَنَّى وَلَا يَقْبَلُ الِانْقِسَامَ وَلَا نَظِيرَ لَهُ وَلَا  مِثْلَ وَلَا يَجْمَعُ هَذَيْنِ الْوَصْفَيْنِ إِلا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.



ما علاقتي أنا أو كلامي بلسان العرب؟



> هذا التعبير لا يسمى (*امتزاج*)، بل (*امتياز*)، فالأقانيم متمايزون.



إذن لو كنت لا تقصد بالتعبير: إمتزاج أن الآب ليس هو الإبن ليس هو الروح القدس، فأخبرني ماذا تقصد به من اللاهوت.

وفي نقلك نفسه أثبت ما أردت نفيه، فلكي يكون هناك توحيد، لن تؤمن بشريك، فلكي يكون اللفظ معقولا لابد أن تفهمه في سياق عدم وجود "شريك"، أي آخر.


لم أجد لك ردا على خطأك بشأن:



> خطأ،  يوجد توحيد لأمور كثيرة دون تفردها، فمجرد قول "توحيد" فهو ينفي التفرد،  لأن التوحيد لا يكون إلا في الأشياء المتماثلة، فلو قلت لك ما هو نتيجة جمع  تفاحة + برتقالة، لن يكون هناك إجابة إلا بذكر التفاحة والبرتقالة، لانهما  ثمرتين مختلفتين، لكن لو قلت لك ما هو ناتج جمع سيارة + سيارة، ستقول  سيارتين، فقد تم الجمع بينهما عندما كانا هما الإثنين من ذات النوع، وهو  السيارات، وطالما هناك أكثر من سيارة فلا يوجد "تفرد" ..
> 
> التفرد لا علاقة له بالتوحد، لأن التوحد يكون بالدمج أما التفرد فيفترض ألا يكون له مثيل ليكون متفردا..


من جهة التفرد كلازم للتوحيد!


----------



## داعي البشارة (9 أبريل 2014)

1. لم ألق جوابا مياشرا بخصوص السؤال الأساس: *ما هي العلاقة بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟* هل هي علاقة الشخص بنفسه؟ هل هي علافة الشيء بمكوناته؟ هل هي علاقة الشيء بخصائصه؟ هل هي علاقة الشيء بجنسه؟ نعم، هذا هو المطلوب: توضيح طبيعة علاقة الأقانيم باللاهوت. (*أريد جوابا مياشرا إن وجد*)
2. كنت أبدي رأيي بالإجابة ولا أناقشها، ولكنني بدأت أناقش؛ لذلك سأتوقف عن نقاش الإجابات.
3. أنا مستعد لنقاش أي شيء يخص كلامي، لكن بحوار ثنائي في صفحة أخرى.

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أبريل 2014)

داعي البشارة قال:


> 1. لم ألق جوابا مياشرا بخصوص السؤال الأساس: *ما هي العلاقة بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟* هل هي علاقة الشخص بنفسه؟ هل هي علافة الشيء بمكوناته؟ هل هي علاقة الشيء بخصائصه؟ هل هي علاقة الشيء بجنسه؟ نعم، هذا هو المطلوب: توضيح طبيعة علاقة الأقانيم باللاهوت. (*أريد جوابا مياشرا إن وجد*)
> 2. كنت أبدي رأيي بالإجابة ولا أناقشها، ولكنني بدأت أناقش؛ لذلك سأتوقف عن نقاش الإجابات.
> 3. أنا مستعد لنقاش أي شيء يخص كلامي، لكن بحوار ثنائي في صفحة أخرى.
> 
> تحياتي للجميع​


----------------
1]  ج:" *هى  علاقة الكيان  الواحد[   الذى ليس كمثله  شئ ولا  شخص] - بكيانه الذى  يتفرد  به أعلى من كل خلائقه *

فعلاقة الشخص بنفسه    --انسنة للاله فى جوهره الالوهى وهى وثنية لم تقل بها المسيحية .
علاقة الشئ بذاته  ----استمرارا  وتفاقما     للوثنية الراسبة فى عقلية الغير مسيحى فى اوضح صورها .[  نتأمل تشيئ الاله فى الاسلام. ]
علاقة الشئ بمكوناته ___  وثنية  وصياغة  [  الاخ  يريد أن  يقول ان المسيحيين  يكونون ألاله   أو يركّبوه !!..]
علاقة الشئ::::::::: بخصائصه.    (تشيئ  الاله)    .
علاقة الشئ بجنسه(  إيوه (جنسه) دى  ..تخص  ...............###  ليفهم القارئ )
نستمر فى وثنية و*مغالطة[/B]... واستدراج 
2] ما بدر منك بشأن مداخلتى ليس نقاش  بل اختلاق.
3]   .......*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2014)

أرجو من الإخوة الأحباء فضلاً، أن يتركوني مع داعي البشارة.....


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2014)

> 1. لم ألق جوابا مياشرا بخصوص السؤال الأساس: *ما هي العلاقة بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟*  هل هي علاقة الشخص بنفسه؟ هل هي علافة الشيء بمكوناته؟ هل هي علاقة الشيء  بخصائصه؟ هل هي علاقة الشيء بجنسه؟ نعم، هذا هو المطلوب: توضيح طبيعة علاقة  الأقانيم باللاهوت. (*أريد جوابا مياشرا إن وجد*)




لاد أن تحدد لنا ما تقصده بـ اللاهوت و الأقانيم.. فإجابتنا ستكون من معرفتنا وليست من معرفتك، وأنت من تسأل فيجب عليك توضيح ماذا تقصد بالمصطلحين.



> 2. كنت أبدي رأيي بالإجابة ولا أناقشها، ولكنني بدأت أناقش؛ لذلك سأتوقف عن نقاش الإجابات.



الآن تتوقف؟ 



> 3. أنا مستعد لنقاش أي شيء يخص كلامي، لكن بحوار ثنائي في صفحة أخرى.



ليس عندك المستوى العلمي المؤهل للحوار الثنائي للأسف، ولا فائدة منه..


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أبريل 2014)

عن نفسي انتهى الحوار بالفعل. فقط هــذا جزء من مقال قديم جدا لضعفي حول نفس القضية المثارة اليوم هنا، ورغم إني إذا كتبته اليوم سأكتبه بأسلوب يختلف بعض الشيء، رغم ذلك لا مانع من الاطلاع عليه في هذا السياق، لعل الرسالة تصل عبر هذا الطريق أو ذاك. سلام ونعمة.

​ * * *


​


----------



## داعي البشارة (9 أبريل 2014)

1. من أراد أن يكتب لي جوابا فليتأمل بكل حرف يكتبه؛ لأنني لا أتعامل إلا مع المكتوب لا مع المقصود، وهذا لئلا يقول لي أحدهم: (*أنت تختلق أو أنا أقصد*). ومن كانت له عينان للقراءة فليقرأ.
2. لا أريد إجابة إلا مقرونة بدليل من الكتاب المقدس أو مدعومة بأقوال الآباء. ومن لديه القدرة على الفهم فليفهم.
3. كون اللاهوت والأقانيم مصطلحات لاهوتية لدى المسيحيين، فهم من يوضحون ماذا يقصدون بها. ومن كانت له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.
*4. وعليه، أريد:*
_تعريف اللاهوت اصطلاحا.
_تعريف الأقنوم اصطلاحا.
_طبيعة العلاقة بينهما.
بالانتظار يا (*Molka Molkan*): أنا أسأل وأنت تجيب.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2014)

> 1. من أراد أن يكتب لي جوابا فليتأمل بكل حرف يكتبه؛ لأنني لا أتعامل إلا مع المكتوب لا مع المقصود، وهذا لئلا يقول لي أحدهم: (*أنت تختلق أو أنا أقصد*). ومن كانت له عينان للقراءة فليقرأ.



لابد من المقروء والمقصود!



> 2. لا أريد إجابة إلا مقرونة بدليل من الكتاب المقدس أو مدعومة بأقوال الآباء. ومن لديه القدرة على الفهم فليفهم.


عندما تفهم فيما تسأل ستجد ما تريد..



> 3. كون اللاهوت والأقانيم مصطلحات لاهوتية لدى المسيحيين، فهم من يوضحون ماذا يقصدون بها. ومن كانت له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.



أنت أتيت وتسأل: *ما هي العلاقة بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟

*فهل تفهم أولا ما تسأل عنه أم أنك تحتاج لإجابة على سؤال قبل هذا السؤال وهو: ما هو اللاهوت وما هي الأقانيم؟*

*


> * _تعريف اللاهوت اصطلاحا.*


*
أنت من سألت عنه، فهل إكتشفت الآن أنك لا تعرفه!؟




 _تعريف الأقنوم اصطلاحا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أنت من سألت عنه، فهل إكتشفت الآن أنك لا تعرفه!؟
*


> * _طبيعة العلاقة بينهما.*


عند إجابتك على السؤالين الاوليين ستجد نفسك تخجل من أن تسأل هكذا سؤال..

وبالمناسبة، قد أجابك الأعضاء فيما تسأل الآن حديثاً..


----------



## داعي البشارة (9 أبريل 2014)

> لابد من المقروء والمقصود!


لستُ إلها حتى أقرأ أفكارك، بل أنا بشر أقرأ كلامك، فهنيئا لمن عبر عن أفكاره ببنات كلامه:* بأوجز عبارة، وألطف إشارة.*


> عندما تفهم فيما تسأل ستجد ما تريد..


إنَّني لأعلم من أين تؤكل الكتف، وقد تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن، وهذا ما حصل معك يا قبطان!


> فهل تفهم أولا ما تسأل عنه أم أنك تحتاج لإجابة على سؤال قبل هذا السؤال وهو: ما هو اللاهوت وما هي الأقانيم؟


أن تسأل سؤالا يحتاج لإجابة أسئلة قبل جوابه لبلاغة،* فهل البلاغة إلا الإيجاز؟*
وإجابة تبدأ بتوطئة حتى تكون وافية كاملة لحكمة،* فهلا كنت حكيما:* فتعرف اللاهوت والأقانيم (توطئة)، ثم توضح ما بينهما من علاقة!


> عند إجابتك على السؤالين الاوليين، ستجد نفسك تخجل من أن تسأل هكذا سؤال..


الخجل من السؤال خير من البقاء في الجهل!
لعلك بعد إجابتك للسؤالين الأوليين تجد نفسك محرجا من إجابة سؤالي!
لست مضطرا للإجابة حتى.
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2014)

> لستُ إلها حتى أقرأ أفكارك، بل أنا بشر أقرأ كلامك، فهنيئا لمن عبر عن أفكاره ببنات كلامه:* بأوجز عبارة، وألطف إشارة.*


ومن قال أنك تستطيع أن تقرأ أفكاري أصلاً؟ ومن طلب هذا؟ 



> إنَّني لأعلم من أين تؤكل الكتف، وقد تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن، وهذا ما حصل معك يا قبطان!



أنت لا تعرف أي شيء ، والرياح تجري فقط بما يشتهي مولكا.



> أن تسأل سؤالا يحتاج لإجابة أسئلة قبل جوابه لبلاغة،* فهل البلاغة إلا الإيجاز؟*



إيجاز مخل لا يسمى ببلاغة، سؤال عن الفرق بين شيئين تجهل معناهما، هو جهل.




> وإجابة تبدأ بتوطئة حتى تكون وافية كاملة لحكمة،* فهلا كنت حكيما:* فتعرف اللاهوت والأقانيم (توطئة)، ثم توضح ما بينهما من علاقة!



هذا يدل أنك لا تفهم ما تسأل الفرق بينهما!

فهل يمكن عقلا السؤال عن فرق بين شيئين، جدلاً، لا تعرف ما هما أصلاً؟



> الخجل من السؤال خير من البقاء في الجهل!



الجهل هنا جهل مزدوج، جهل بالفرق وجهل بما تسأل عن الفرق بينهما!!
فأين الجهلين تقصد؟



> لعلك بعد إجابتك للسؤالين الأوليين تجد نفسك محرجا من إجابة سؤالي!



هذا خطأ منطقي بالغ، لأني من قلت لك "عند إجابتك على السؤالين الاوليين، ستجد نفسك تخجل من أن تسأل هكذا سؤال.."، إذن، فأنا أعرف إجابة السؤالين وبالتالي حكمت أنك ستخجل من أن تسأل هكذا سؤال، لأنك لو تعلم لما سألت للخجل.




> لست مضطرا للإجابة حتى.


أعرف ذلك..


----------



## داعي البشارة (10 أبريل 2014)

إنَّي لأربأ بنفسي أن أستمرَّ في موضوع يشخصن، وخاصة إذا شخصن الموضوع من يفترض به أن يمنع الشخصنة، بل أدهى وأمر: يمتنع عن الإجابة؛ فالمفترض أن تكون الإجابة مسيحية من مسيحي، ولكنه يطلبها من السائل المسلم.
*الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لك*: أي قيمة لهذا القسم إن كان السائل هو المجيب؟ وأيُّ غرور أعظم من أن تزعم الكمال؟! ومن كانت له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2014)

> إنَّي لأربأ بنفسي أن أستمرَّ في موضوع يشخصن، وخاصة إذا شخصن الموضوع من يفترض به أن يمنع الشخصنة،


لا يوجد شخصنة، يوجد سؤال عما سألت عن الفرق بينهما..



> بل أدهى وأمر: يمتنع عن الإجابة


سؤالك مبني على معرفة لفظين، سألتك فيهما..


> فالمفترض أن تكون الإجابة مسيحية من مسيحي، ولكنه يطلبها من السائل المسلم.


كذب، انت سألت عن الفرق بين كلمتين، فسألتك عن معنى الكلمتين عندك.. لكي أجيبك...



> *الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لك*: أي قيمة لهذا القسم إن كان السائل هو المجيب؟


السائل ليس هو المجيب، بل السائل هو أنا عما سألت انت عن الفرق بينه..



> وأيُّ غرور أعظم من أن تزعم الكمال؟!


لم أزعم الكمال، ربما خطأك مرة أخرى في الفهم هو من يصور لك هذا...


----------



## داعي البشارة (10 أبريل 2014)

> كذب، انت سألت عن *الفرق* بين كلمتين





> لا يوجد شخصنة، يوجد سؤال عما سألت عن* الفرق* بينهما..





> بل السائل هو أنا عما سألت انت عن *الفرق* بينه..



*من فمك أدينك:* أسؤالي عن (العلاقة بين الكلمتين) أم عن (الفرق بين الكلمتين)؟
*لمن له عقل:*
_ما *العلاقة* بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟
_ما *الفرق* بين اللا هوت والأقانيم؟
هل هما سؤال واحد؟ ومن كان له عقل فليعقل.
*الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لك:* بمثل هذا يعرف (الكذب)، ومن له قلم فليكتب.
*أخيرًا وليس آخرًا: *
1. عدم إجابتك المباشرة لسؤالي هو تشتيت للموضوع..............................مخالفة (1).
2. طرحك للأسئلة في موضوعي هو سطو عليه..................................مخالفة (2).
3. قولك*ستجد نفسك تخجل من أن تسأل هكذا سؤال*) تنقيص لي...........مخالفة (3).
4. تعليقك على إجاباتي بلفظ (*كذب*) مرارا وتكرارا تجريح لي......................مخالفة (4).
*ومن كان عنده عدل، فليرنا عدله!!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2014)

> *من فمك أدينك:* أسؤالي عن (العلاقة بين الكلمتين) أم عن (الفرق بين الكلمتين)؟


عن العلاقة.. 



> _ما *العلاقة* بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟
> _ما *الفرق* بين اللا هوت والأقانيم؟


لن تعرف العلاقة إن لم تعرف الفرق، فكيف تريد معرفة علاقة شيء بشيء وأنت نفسك لا تعرف الفرق بينهما؟ لهذا سألتك عن ماهية الكلمتين عندك!



> *الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لك:* بمثل هذا يعرف (الكذب)، ومن له قلم فليكتب.


الكذب أثبته عليك عندما قلت:


> كذب، انت سألت عن الفرق بين كلمتين، فسألتك عن معنى الكلمتين عندك.. لكي أجيبك...



فهنا الخطأ في "الفرق" و "العلاقة" فهذا خطأ نصي لا ينفي أنك كذبت أيضاً لأن سؤالي كان ردا على سؤالك الذي كان يسأل عن العلاقة..



> 1. عدم إجابتك المباشرة لسؤالي هو تشتيت للموضوع..............................مخالفة (1).


على العكس، إستيضاح تعريف الكلمتين عندك لتسأل عن العلاقة بينهما هو لعدم التشيت.. فإن كنا مختلفين في الأصل فسنختلف في الفروع..



> 2. طرحك للأسئلة في موضوعي هو سطو عليه..................................مخالفة (2).


خطأ، طرح الأسئلة للعضو السائل ليس مخالفة، المخالفة هو التطفل على مواضيع الغير لأسأل فيها سؤال يجب عليه الأعضاء فيتشتت الموضوع نظرا لتعدد مواضيع الأسئلة..



> 3. قولك*ستجد نفسك تخجل من أن تسأل هكذا سؤال*) تنقيص لي...........مخالفة (3).


ليس تنقيص، لأنك ستشهر بهذا بالفعل، بل هو تعريفك بما لا تعرفه عما ستشعر به في المستقبل...



> 4. تعليقك على إجاباتي بلفظ (*كذب*) مرارا وتكرارا تجريح لي......................مخالفة (4).


عندما تكذب لا تنتظر مني إلا أن أقول لك أنك كذبت!



> *ومن كان عنده عدل، فليرنا عدله!!*


هيا، أين إجابتك على إستفساري منك في سؤالك لأجيبك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2014)

أما عن المخالفات،
فنبدأ:



> *هل يجوز*: (*اللاهوت* = طبيعة الله = جوهر الله)؟


هذا السؤال في هذا الموضوع هو سؤال آخر ليس سؤال الموضوع الآساسي الذي أجابك عليه من إقتبست جوابه وسألته..

تعليقك على الإجابات هو مخالف للقوانين لأنه ليس قسم حواري يطرحون فيه أجوبتهم وتعلق عليها، التعليق والمناقشة تكون في قسم الرد على الشبهات.



> تكمن المشكلة في (*عقيدة التثليث*) من حيث الدليل:
> _إن كانت (*عقيدة التثليث*) بناء على الدليل العقلي، فلا يجب أن تكون ضد العقل؛ لأنَّ العقل يبطلها.
> _إن كانت (*عقيدة التثليث*) بناء على الدليل النقلي، فيجب أن يكون الدليل قطعي الثبوت والدلالة؛ لأن العقائد لا تؤخذ بالظن والشك، بل تؤخذ بالعلم واليقين.
> 5. ثمة فرق بين الإنسان والله من حيث الجوهر:
> ...



هذا الكلام على الرغم من خطأه، إلا أنه رأيك الشخصي ولا علاقة له بالإيمان المسيحي ولا قيمة له ولا لزوم له في قسم "الأسئلة والأجوبة"..


----------



## داعي البشارة (11 أبريل 2014)

*سأغضُّ الطرف، وأقطع العذر:*
*_الأقنوم كلمة معربة، ومعانيها:* الأصل، والصفة، والخاصية، والشخص (ذات).
*_اللاهوت كلمة مشتقة، ومعانيها:* الله (الخالق)، والألوهية (الطبيعة الإلهية).

وعليه، لا بد من معرفة معنى كل من الكلمتين لدى المسيحيين لاهوتيا؛ لأنَّ الكلمة لا يراد إلا معنى واحدا حين استخدامها، ومن ثم تبيان ما بينهما من علاقة. 

*ملحظ:* أقنوم الآب قد يكون أصل تقوم عليه الطبيعة الإلهية أو صفة لذات الله أو خاصية لذات الله أو ذات الله، وكذلك الابن، وكذلك الروح القدس. إنَّ تبيان العلاقة بين اللاهوت والأقانيم من أكثر الأمور التي تجعل المسيحي واعيا ومبصرا لحقيقة ما يؤمن به.
الأجوبة الثلالثة الأولى لم تتفق؛ فالأول اعتبر الأقنوم أصل تقوم عليه الطبيعة الإلهية، والثاني اعتبر الأقنوم خاصية أساسية للذات الإلهية، والثالث اعتبر الأقنوم ذات الله، مشخصا به الطبيعة الإلهية، وهذا يدل على التخبط، ويحسبون أنفسهم ذوي إجابة متفقة، مع أن كلا منهم استخدم الأقنوم بمعنى مغاير للآخر.
في الحقيقة لم أخجل من سؤالي، بل هو سؤال يتسم بدقة عالية من التركيز، ولعل جوابه يصيب عقيدة المسيحيين في مقتل، ولعله يكون سببا في تبيان أن الثالوث القدوس ليس ضدَّ العقل.

*السؤال:* ما هي العلاقة_ وليس الفرق _بين اللاهوت والأقانيم؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2014)

> *_الأقنوم كلمة معربة، ومعانيها:* الأصل، والصفة، والخاصية، والشخص (ذات).


أخطأت في طرية تعريفك للكلمة، فكان لزاما عليك عندما قلت "كلمة معربة" أن تقول أصلها، وهو سرياني، وأن تقول أن الكلمة السريانية هى مترجمة عن أصل يوناني وهو .... وهو يعني ......، فأكمل مكان النقاط..




> الأجوبة الثلالثة الأولى لم تتفق؛ فالأول اعتبر الأقنوم أصل تقوم عليه  الطبيعة الإلهية، والثاني اعتبر الأقنوم خاصية أساسية للذات الإلهية،  والثالث اعتبر الأقنوم ذات الله، مشخصا به الطبيعة الإلهية، وهذا يدل على  التخبط، ويحسبون أنفسهم ذوي إجابة متفقة، مع أن كلا منهم استخدم الأقنوم  بمعنى مغاير للآخر.


بالطبع هناك تخبط، ولكن التخبط في فهمك أنت فقط..

وسنرى..
أنبهك مرة أخرى لعدم، المناقشة في قسم الأسئلة...



> في الحقيقة لم أخجل من سؤالي، بل هو سؤال يتسم بدقة عالية من التركي


هذه الكلمات هى بحد ذاتها دليلا على أنك تفقد التركيز!، لأنك لم تعرف الكلمات بشكل صحيح لتخجل، فهنا الخطأ، أنك لم تعد للكلمة اليونانية الأصلية..



> ولعل جوابه يصيب عقيدة المسيحيين في مقتل،


سيصيبك أنت في مقتل فقط .. 



> ولعله يكون سببا في تبيان أن الثالوث القدوس ليس ضدَّ العقل.


هو ليس ضد العقل مقدماً، فلكي يكون ضد العقل عليك أنت بأن تبذل الجهد اللازم لبيان ذلك، فهلا بذلته؟


----------



## داعي البشارة (11 أبريل 2014)

*الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لكم*: حتى الأطفال الرضَّع أدركوا الآن أنَّك تهرب من الإجابة، فماذا أريد بعد؟! *الحقُّ أبلجُ، والباطلُ لجلج، واللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2014)

> *الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لكم*: حتى الأطفال الرضَّع أدركوا الآن أنَّك تهرب من الإجابة، فماذا أريد بعد؟! *الحقُّ أبلجُ، والباطلُ لجلج، واللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ.*​



الباطل لا يكون حقا بدعوتك إياه حقاً، بل أنك تتهرب من أجوبة اسئلتي والتي لو أجبتها ستخجل من سؤالك الأول، المهم، بعيدا عن تهربك من الإجابة، أعيد عليك السؤال:



> *_الأقنوم كلمة معربة، ومعانيها:* الأصل، والصفة، والخاصية، والشخص (ذات).



أخطأت في طرية  تعريفك للكلمة، فكان لزاما عليك عندما قلت "كلمة معربة" أن تقول أصلها، وهو  سرياني، وأن تقول أن الكلمة السريانية هى مترجمة عن أصل يوناني وهو ....  وهو يعني ......، فأكمل مكان النقاط..

أين ردك؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

لجلج؟؟؟
ايه ده انت تقرب لمرسي  ؟؟


----------

